
Why Most People Will Remain in Mediocrity - mrkuchbhi
https://medium.com/the-mission/why-most-people-will-remain-in-mediocrity-6c7e24c48d12
======
grecht
Wow, straight out of Motivational Blogger 101. Lots of quotes, pictures of
people doing things, a couple keywords. The actual content of this post? One
sentence: Work hard, fail, learn, fake it till you make it. Never read that
before...

He’s basically saying that being in the 99% of people (in his world) means
that you suck, and you haven’t amounted to anything. Being in his 99% can be
both very comfortable and challenging though. And you don’t have to be your
own boss to be financially independent and travel the world. I’d even say
that’s more likely if you aren’t your own boss.

